# Cover songs that in your opinion are better than the original



## westwall (Nov 23, 2014)

Here's a couple of my favorite covers and the originals.  Originals first.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 23, 2014)

All Along the Watchtower

Gallows Pole


----------



## westwall (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Zander (Nov 23, 2014)

Original


Cover


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## westwall (Nov 23, 2014)

westwall said:


>


----------



## westwall (Nov 23, 2014)

westwall said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> >







These two are so close....but I have to give it to SRV.

 STEVIE RAY VAUGHAN VOODOO CHILE....YOU HAVE TO SEE IT ......THE BEST...... - YouTube


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2014)

Man Who Sold the World ~ David Bowie


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2014)

Sweet Jane ~ Velvet Underground


Sweet Jane ~ Cowboy Junkies


----------



## westwall (Nov 23, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sweet Jane ~ Velvet Underground
> 
> 
> Sweet Jane ~ Cowboy Junkies


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2014)

Whiskey in the Jar ~ Thin Lizzy


Whiskey in the Jar ~ Metallica


----------



## westwall (Nov 23, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Whiskey in the Jar ~ Thin Lizzy
> 
> 
> Whiskey in the Jar ~ Metallica






Ooooooh, this is a hard one......but yeah, OK....Metallica gets the nod!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2014)

westwall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Whiskey in the Jar ~ Thin Lizzy
> ...



I like the introduction in the Thin Lizzy version better, but overall I think Metallica gives the song a lot more energy.    I really enjoy their version.


----------



## rdean (Nov 24, 2014)

I love this song.  I thing it's so beautiful.

But then I was watching Youtube and found this one:

I think Smokey is a better lead singer, but the harmonies on the other one are so slick and the music more gentle, I think for shear sit back and relax, I like the second one better.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2014)

rdean said:


> I love this song.  I thing it's so beautiful.
> 
> But then I was watching Youtube and found this one:
> 
> I think Smokey is a better lead singer, but the harmonies on the other one are so slick and the music more gentle, I think for shear sit back and relax, I like the second one better.



Very pretty.  Who is that guy?  Just some guy?


----------



## rdean (Nov 24, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > I love this song.  I thing it's so beautiful.
> ...


Who is that guy?  Just some guy? 

Someone I never heard of before.

My landlord's mother was visiting, He's 80 and she's 101.  The door bell rang and I went to see who it was.  When I came back, she asked who it was.  I said "some young guy", didn't that sound like Chinese food?  She laughed so hard I was afraid I hurt her.  Because you said "just some guy", made me think of it.  Sorry.


----------



## Desperado (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2014)

rdean said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



  Sum Dum Chic and Cum Drop Soup are pretty good I hear!


----------



## westwall (Nov 24, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...






Yeah, and Lars's vocals are stronger.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 24, 2014)

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## westwall (Nov 24, 2014)

westwall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...





Actually, I meant to say Hetfields vocals!  Don't know what the hell I was drinking last night!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2014)

westwall said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Lol!  To be honest, I didn't even notice.


----------



## westwall (Nov 24, 2014)

As much as I love vintage Fleetwood Mac, Santana did this one better....


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 24, 2014)

westwall said:


> As much as I love vintage Fleetwood Mac, Santana did this one better....



I like both, but Santana's version is definitely more sexy!


----------



## westwall (Nov 24, 2014)

Now this one is funny in a way.  I think the cover is better only because Dobie Gray sings backup and you can hear just how much better his voice is than Uncle Krackers!


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## westwall (Nov 24, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


>






Good choice!  I was going to do "Hurt" in a little while!


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 24, 2014)

westwall said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I thought about posting that video, but I decided that it was too obvious a choice. It's a hell of a cover, though.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 24, 2014)

Here's one that you guys probably haven't heard:


----------



## konradv (Nov 25, 2014)

The original, sung like a dirge.


Little Feat- Willin'

The cover, sung up tempo.  Really improves the song.


Seatrain- Willin'


----------



## konradv (Nov 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Man Who Sold the World ~ David Bowie


They're practically identical!


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 25, 2014)

I'll throw this out- not that anyone will get it...

But yeah, it's way better than the original.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 25, 2014)

konradv said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Man Who Sold the World ~ David Bowie
> ...



You think?  I can tell the difference.


----------



## Cross (Nov 25, 2014)

Dylans half finished version

Old Crow Medicine Show's Version


----------



## toastman (Nov 29, 2014)

Little Wing by Stevie Ray Vaughn is wayyyy better than the original version (Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## konradv (Nov 29, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I don't feel they changed the song enough to make it their own.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 29, 2014)

konradv said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



Well, that is not a rule.  It only has to be a cover song that I think is better than the original, so the song I posted qualifies.


----------



## CAPTCHATHIS (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## hjmick (Nov 29, 2014)

Original by Jay-Z _(can't stand it)_:



Cover by Hugo _(much better):
_


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 29, 2014)

konradv said:


> I don't feel they changed the song enough to make it their own.


Will this do?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 30, 2014)

Hmmm.  I can't decide which of these is better.  Both are VERY good, IMO.  

The original


The cover


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 1, 2014)

toastman said:


> Little Wing by Stevie Ray Vaughn is wayyyy better than the original version (Jimi Hendrix)



I like both.  I prefer SRV version of Voodoo Child though.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 1, 2014)

How about these?  I like both, but I kind of like Lauryn's funky version!  She has a very strong voice too.


----------



## martybegan (Dec 1, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



When the original artist has this to say about the cover, you know its taken it over.



> I pop the video in, and wow... Tears welling, silence, goose-bumps... Wow. [I felt like] I just lost my girlfriend, because that song isn't mine anymore... It really made me think about how powerful music is as a medium and art form. I wrote some words and music in my bedroom as a way of staying sane, about a bleak and desperate place I was in, totally isolated and alone. [Somehow] that winds up reinterpreted by a music legend from a radically different era/genre and still retains sincerity and meaning — different, but every bit as pure.[9]


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 1, 2014)

westwall said:


> These two are so close....but I have to give it to SRV.
> 
> STEVIE RAY VAUGHAN VOODOO CHILE....YOU HAVE TO SEE IT ......THE BEST...... - YouTube



The SRV one doesn't show up unless I quote you on my end.  I don't know if it's like that for everyone, so I hope you don't mind that I post it again.  Besides, I really LOVE that version of the song.  It's the best!    He even drop his pick a couple of times, but it doesn't matter.  Performance is still spectacular, IMO.


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## rdean (Dec 1, 2014)

Young's sounds like a campfire song.  

The same guy who did Ooh Baby Baby earlier in the thread did this one.. I could see people hootin' and holleran' and doing a nice two step to this one.  And I really like the banjo.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 2, 2014)

Higher Ground ~ Stevie Wonder (original)


Higher Ground ~ Chili Peppers


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 2, 2014)

Here is a different twist on this theme, the original is a great instrumental and the cover is an even better vocal.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeesh . . . I hate to say that the cover is actually better, but it is pretty awesome.  

Cortez the Killer ~ Neil Young


Cortez the Killer ~ Grace Potter and Joe Satriani


----------



## ThirdTerm (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Boss (Dec 3, 2014)

AC/DC Original: Thunderstruck

Cover by Steve 'n' Seagulls

Hard to top the epic rock original, but this Finnish 'bluegrass' band does something special with it.


----------



## turtledude (Dec 3, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> I'll throw this out- not that anyone will get it...
> 
> But yeah, it's way better than the original.



ever hear Annie Haslam's cover?


----------



## turtledude (Dec 3, 2014)

the real original (not the Tim Rose Rip off)


The most famous cover-and very good




and the best IMHO


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 3, 2014)

turtledude said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > I'll throw this out- not that anyone will get it...
> ...


No and I looked but can't find her singing America. Lil' help?


----------



## turtledude (Dec 3, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



I hear it on satellite radio every once in a while

its off the album Songs from Renaissance days-no you tube I could find


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 3, 2014)

turtledude said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > turtledude said:
> ...


I saw a 40+ minute vid on youtube. It may include America. But yeah doesn't surprise me. She's been working with Steve Howe for 30 some years now.


----------



## turtledude (Dec 3, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...




IMHO the three greatest UK modern lady vocalists are these three 

Maddy Prior-Steeleye Span
Annie Haslam-Rennaissnce 
Sandy (RIP) Denny-Fairport Convention, and (for one song) LZ


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 3, 2014)

turtledude said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > turtledude said:
> ...


I will check them out. 
I did see Renaissance back in the ought-70's (post-Wakeman). The were on a bill with Blue Oyster Cult and the headliner Wishbone Ash. 
STILL GOT THE TICKET STUB!


----------



## turtledude (Dec 3, 2014)

the first version of this song to make it big

the far more famous (and better IMHO) cover


----------



## turtledude (Dec 3, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Wishbone Ash-one of those great bands like Uriah Heep that lots of people (and classic rock stations) seem to forget


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 3, 2014)

peter tosh johnny b goode video youtube - Bing Videos


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 3, 2014)

turtledude said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > turtledude said:
> ...


Yup.

Yet, with satellite radio and streaming internet radio there is a plethora of classics to be heard and appreciated. 

I do remember in the days of old hearing a local FM station play the extra loooooong version of Inagodadavida. Now that's some tripped out shit LOL.


----------



## turtledude (Dec 4, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...




DJ's would put that on when they wanted a quick lunch break or figured they might have a bit of constipation


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2014)

Here's another cover of Voodoo Child that I like by Orianthi.  I don't think it's better than the original, but I'm posting it here because she is so cute and she's not bad guitarist!


----------



## turtledude (Dec 6, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Here's another cover of Voodoo Child that I like by Orianthi.  I don't think it's better than the original, but I'm posting it here because she is so cute and she's not bad guitarist!



it takes guts to try to measure up to a master's greatest work

in some cases its a fail-Molly Hatchet job of Duane Allman's s DREAMS

sometimes its a success. DEREK TRUCKS cover of DUANE ALLMAN's DREAMS

which is why lots of us long time ABB fans think Derek is as good as his idol


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 6, 2014)

turtledude said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another cover of Voodoo Child that I like by Orianthi.  I don't think it's better than the original, but I'm posting it here because she is so cute and she's not bad guitarist!
> ...



He took over for DA, didn't he?  I always find it a bit confusing when the band members die and others take over their spot.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 6, 2014)

Sweet Jane by Cowboy Junkies. Her voice gives me a woody.


----------



## rdean (Dec 6, 2014)

I like Alien Ant Farm's version a lot more than Michael Jackson's and not just because MJ is an icky kid lover (and come on people, there is no doubt about that).  AAF is just sharper and faster and it just seems better to me.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 7, 2014)

rdean said:


> I like Alien Ant Farm's version a lot more than Michael Jackson's and not just because MJ is an icky kid lover (and come on people, there is no doubt about that).  AAF is just sharper and faster and it just seems better to me.



Me too.  I was never an MJ fan anyway.  I love that video too.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 8, 2014)

Cheap Trick's version of Ain't That Shame truly kicks ass.


----------



## konradv (Apr 11, 2015)

Michael Nesmith - Different Drum


The Stone Poneys- Different Drum


----------



## turtledude (Apr 11, 2015)

konradv said:


> Michael Nesmith - Different Drum
> 
> 
> The Stone Poneys- Different Drum



Maybe Linda's best vocal performance


----------



## eots (Apr 12, 2015)

Not better than the original but still....damn good


----------



## featherlite (Apr 12, 2015)

Not better...but good.


----------



## konradv (Apr 13, 2015)

Joni Mitchell- Woodstock


Crosby, Stills & Nash- Woodstock


----------



## ThirdTerm (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Boss (Apr 26, 2015)

Switchfoot doing a cover of Beyonce's Crazy in Love...


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 27, 2015)

*Please don't let me love you *

**


----------



## konradv (May 3, 2015)

Pamela Brown


Tom T. Hall


Leo Kottke


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 18, 2015)

Better than Freida Payne's original............


----------



## eots (May 18, 2015)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 18, 2015)

BlackSand said:


>



Nah. That DM song sounds like nothing done before and nothing done since. And one can't beat Dave Gahan's voice.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 18, 2015)

Give credit to Outkast for making a good song to build upon. But this Blanks cover is sublime and much better:


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sweet Jane ~ Velvet Underground
> 
> 
> Sweet Jane ~ Cowboy Junkies



Definitely one of the 'much better' covers you'll find.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 18, 2015)

westwall said:


>



I hate it when people cover songs that haven't been out that long. Also, they could've just taken the energy of this cover and put it to something original. Also, her voice doesn't fit the ferociousness of the song.


----------



## ChrisL (May 18, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet Jane ~ Velvet Underground
> ...



I would have to say that one of my favorite cover songs is Man Who Sold the World by Nirvana covering David Bowie.  I think I posted it a few pages back.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 18, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


>



Probably the best DM cover out there. Leave it to Johnny.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Hmmm.  I can't decide which of these is better.  Both are VERY good, IMO.
> 
> The original
> 
> ...



This is the only place I go when looking for a Jefferson Airplane cover:


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 18, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (May 18, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm.  I can't decide which of these is better.  Both are VERY good, IMO.
> ...



Lol!  That's a great cover song!  What showmanship!


----------



## konradv (May 22, 2015)

RANDY & THE RAINBOWS- Denise


Blondie- Denis


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 14, 2015)

Have I posted this yet?  I can't remember but this is a pretty good cover.  Probably not as good as the original though.  

Chloe Dancer/Crown of Thorns

Original ~ Mother Love Bone


Cover ~ Pearl Jam


----------



## Liffy (Jun 15, 2015)

I really really like this thread. Here's mine
The original: 
The cover:


----------



## skye (Jun 15, 2015)

Great song! Great cover!


----------



## skye (Jun 15, 2015)

Another cover for that beautiful song.

*Sixpence None The Richer- Don't Dream It's Over*

**


----------



## Liffy (Jun 15, 2015)

skye said:


> Another cover for that beautiful song.
> 
> *Sixpence None The Richer- Don't Dream It's Over*
> 
> **


Actually that might be the real one! Thank you


----------



## skye (Jun 15, 2015)

Liffy said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Another cover for that beautiful song.
> ...




Both are wonderful covers!!!!


----------



## Kosh (Jun 16, 2015)

Original:


Cover:


----------



## Kosh (Jun 16, 2015)

Orignal:


Cover:


----------



## Kosh (Jun 16, 2015)

Orginal:


Cover:


----------



## Kosh (Jun 16, 2015)

Orginal:


Cover:


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Orginal:
> 
> 
> Cover:



Soft Cell version . . . definitely better IMO.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 16, 2015)

On the original version . . . is that a MAN singing?  Yikes!    Dude sounds like a lady.  



^^^

I like Joan Jett version better.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 25, 2015)

To be clear, I don't necessarily think the covers I'm posting are better than the originals, just that they are good covers.  

Cruel Summer

Original by Bananarama 


Cover by Ace of Base


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2015)

The original.

The cover.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2015)

The original

The much better cover


----------



## konradv (Jun 30, 2015)

If Not For You


Bob Dylan


George Harrison


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Jul 4, 2015)

Reba McEntire's cover of Patti Labelle's "On My Own:"


----------



## Anonymous1977 (Jul 4, 2015)

Eric Clapton's cover of Bob Marley's "I Shot The Sheriff:"


----------



## freshie23 (Jul 9, 2015)

Fuel's cover of "Daniel" is better than Elton John's original version, at least in my opinion. Some people said I was crazy lol.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jul 18, 2015)

westwall said:


> Here's a couple of my favorite covers and the originals.  Originals first.



Hello, WW.

For me, virtually every band that covers *Whiskey In The Jar* does a great job. Though I kinda favor Metallica's arrangement.

_Beginning at 1:30:00_


*#RestorePrideInParenting 
#EndChildAbuseNeglect
#ProtectKidsFromIrresponsibleCaregivers*


----------



## konradv (Aug 2, 2015)

*RED RED WINE*

Original:


Neil Diamond

Better version:


UB40


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 2, 2015)

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## skye (Aug 2, 2015)

hehe this about the 4th or 5th cover of that  song ..... but hey....who's counting?


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Sweet Jane ~ Velvet Underground
> 
> 
> Sweet Jane ~ Cowboy Junkies





Good song!


----------



## skye (Aug 2, 2015)

C'mon everybody.... "Your Own Personal Jesus"  by  Johnny Cash....this cover is better, in my opinion, than the original by  Depeche Mode...




Depeche Mode


----------



## skye (Aug 4, 2015)

I like these two versions a lot....but IMO  Talking Heads version is just a little better and I'm quoting now ......"the way  the Heads perform it, as a slow caress under the cover of darkness, it’s enough to leave you sweaty and spent. "......... LOL!!



and this the original with Al Green


----------



## skye (Aug 5, 2015)

and this slow version  by Bette Midler is so much better that the original by Bobby Freeman




B Freeman


----------



## Snouter (Aug 9, 2015)

Do ya really need to post the original...


----------



## Snouter (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 9, 2015)

Snouter said:


> Do ya really need to post the original...


Sometimes you have to when the cover ends up being the more well known copy of the two.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## skye (Aug 10, 2015)

good as Bob Dylan  original was.......

nothing...nothing will ever be better than  Jimi!!!!!  the best!!!! 




original


----------



## rdean (Aug 10, 2015)

This is a classic, I love this song.  
But,
I found this one on Youtube with an old guy singing it and while I can't say it's better, I just like it more.
It's only been played a couple of hundred times, but I bet I played 20 or 30 of them.


----------



## featherlite (Aug 10, 2015)

No way better, Faith just does the "twang" version of this song =>


----------



## idb (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 12, 2015)

still listening to Jimi "All Along The Watchtower"...so good.


----------



## konradv (Aug 20, 2015)

Jersey Girl

Original


Tom Waits

Cover:


Bruce Springsteen


----------



## skye (Aug 22, 2015)

Both versions are beautiful...

but Judy Garland's  son, Joey Luft version, is too adorable!


----------



## skye (Sep 28, 2015)

and yet another version of "that song" LOL...this time with Paul Young


----------



## skye (Sep 28, 2015)

more  covers of "that" song.....no idea who she is but that is another good one I think


----------



## skye (Sep 28, 2015)

Liffy said:


> I really really like this thread. Here's mine
> The original:
> The cover:



I agree ^^^^

just between you and me..LOL

this is my fab cover of a fab song ever !

even better than Crowded House version


----------



## Toro (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## skye (Sep 28, 2015)

Many will  know the song from the Korgis (1980)  "Everybody's Gotta Learn Sometime"

I think this is  great cover by Beck


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 5, 2015)

I love to hear (and watch) Billy Joe Royal sing the song from back in the day named "Tell It Like It Is".   


God bless you and his family always!!!   

Holly

P.S. I just wish that I had realized who I was missing out on before his going forward two months ago.


----------



## Geaux4it (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm on travel using my phone or I would post the YouTube of

Linda Rhonstant 'Tumbling Dice'

-Geaux


----------



## jillian (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm going to flip this, the original is better than the cover, but the cover hit the charts.

First the cover;


But the Original is better;


Written by Pete Ham and Tom Evans.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Searcher44 (Dec 10, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> All Along the Watchtower
> 
> Gallows Pole


Shit, All Along the Watchtower was at the top of my list......Okay....Whiskey in the Jar - Metallica, haven't been able to find a good copy for a long time. And George Harrison -" If not for you"


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2015)

This isn't better, but it is still rocking!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

I don't know if this better, but I like this remake.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > Do ya really need to post the original...
> ...



That is true, Holly.  There have been many songs that I didn't even know were cover songs.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Here is a perfect example.  I learned recently that Blinded by the Light was originally a Bruce Springsteen song!  Which one do you like better?  I think both are pretty good.  

"*Blinded by the Light*" is a song written and originally recorded by *Bruce Springsteen*, although it is mostly known by its 1977 #1 hit version recorded by Manfred Mann's Earth Band.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

^^^

I used to think he said "wrapped up like a douche."    He actually says "revved up like a deuce."


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Lol.    I have to go with Cyndi Lauper's version here, I think.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

I just also discovered that Killing Me Softly was not an original Roberta Flack song.  This woman sang it first. 


Interesting the evolution of how the song changed with the times.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 5, 2016)

To the cover being more famous than the original....I think we've all heard the Elvis version


.....but has anyone else heard the original by Big Mama Thornton? I prefer this one


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## AveryJarhman (Mar 5, 2016)

The Lover Speaks - No More I Love You's - Originally released in 1986.



Instantly I fell in love with Annie's version of this song, not knowing it was written by another artist.

When I heard the original it took a few listens before I felt it.

Frankly, it's just a great song.


----------



## turtledude (Mar 5, 2016)

The Original and the band that made the song its own


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

AveryJarhman said:


> The Lover Speaks - No More I Love You's - Originally released in 1986.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't realize that was a remake.  I LOVE Annie's version. She has a beautiful singing voice and is an incredibly talented woman.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

turtledude said:


> The Original and the band that made the song its own



I didn't know this was a remake either.  Lol.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 5, 2016)

turtledude said:


> The Original and the band that made the song its own
> 
> 
> and the band that made that song their own


Actually the first person to put this Joe South written song out there is my newest favorite singer, the late and beautiful precious Billy Joe Royal.   


Billy Joe was also the first to sing the Joe South written song named "I Never Promised You A Rose Garden" that was later on released by Lynn Anderson.


I believe that Billy Joe was also the first to sing the Joe South written song named "Yo-Yo" that later on was done by the Osmonds.


God bless you and Billy Joe's family always!!!

Holly

P.S. I can't help but wonder if this could be a reason why Billy Joe went on to do a lot of song covering during his time here with us. 

"Rockin' Robin"
"CC Rider"
"Little Bitty Pretty One"
"I Fought The Law"
"Last Kiss"
"The Twist"
"96 Tears"
"I'm Sorry"
"Under The Board Walk"
"Tell It Like It Is"
"Drift Away"
"Stand By Me"
"Up On The Roof"
"On Broadway"
"Rain Drops Keep Falling On My Head"
"Spanish Harlem"
"To Love Somebody"
"Don't Let The Sun Set On You In Tulsa"
"Every Night"
"He'll Have To Go"
"Please Come To Boston"
"Another Somebody Done Somebody Wrong Song"
"How Sweet It Is To Be Loved By You"
"So Into You"
"Let Your Love Flow"
"Another Saturday Night"
"This Magic Moment"
"You Really Got A Hold On Me"
"My Girl"
"Cracklin' Rosie"
"Crying"
"Do You Love As Good As You Look"
"Good Ol' Boys"
"I Love A Rainy Night"
"Love On The Rocks"
"Oh No"
"Wake Up Little Susie"
"Amanda"
"Your Cheatin' Heart"
"Lets Go To Luchenback Texas"
"Bring It On Home"
"Take This Job And Shove It"
"I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry"
"Solitary Man"
"Wurlitzer Prize"
"Lawdy Miss Clawdy"
"Lucille"

What I just listed here are the songs that I know were done first by another singer, therefore the beautiful precious may have put his spin on plenty of others.....I love a man who cleans house.


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## turtledude (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>




SEE POST 62


----------



## turtledude (Mar 5, 2016)

Here is a good song covered really well


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## turtledude (Mar 5, 2016)

an old british ballad about one sister, eaten with jealousy of her younger sister being the favorite of a man they both loved, kills her sibling.  It was called the "Twa sisters.   and later the two sisters.  

No one knows the original artist but I have put up one of the traditional versions down by the well known Irish band
now my favorite is cover with substantial modification by the late great Jerry Garcia


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 6, 2016)

turtledude said:


> the first version of this song to make it big
> 
> the far more famous (and better IMHO) cover



Well geez, how do you expect me to remember a song was posted from December of 2014?


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork (Mar 6, 2016)

Beatles cover of Twist & Shout.
Reba McEntire's cover of On My Own.
Eric Clapton's cover of I Shot the Sheriff.


----------



## turtledude (Mar 7, 2016)

The only thing better on guitar then Jimi is Eric with Duane?


----------



## turtledude (Mar 7, 2016)

The cover isn't better but its very good and that is a credit.  Besides the guitarist in the cover is as good as the one in the original


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 8, 2016)

turtledude said:


> The cover isn't better but its very good and that is a credit.  Besides the guitarist in the cover is as good as the one in the original



I have to say that I prefer LZ version.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 8, 2016)

This song was written by Paul McCartney so I guess that he put it out there first of course, but I love to hear Billy Joe sing it.   


God bless you and his family and Paul always!!!

Holly


----------



## turtledude (Mar 8, 2016)

THE ORIGINAL (GREAT)


a great cover


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 9, 2016)

I love to hear the late beautiful precious cover this song done first by the Atlanta Rhythm Section act.   


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

Not better, but not a bad cover.  It's different from the original, but Sinead had a beautiful voice singing this.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

Again, not better but good.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 11, 2016)

This is a really great cover, IMO.


----------



## baileyn45 (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 18, 2016)

Actually, the cover I'm listening to and loving right now is Disturbed, "The Sound of Silence".  I always loved the original, by Simon and Garfunkel, but I always thought it, particularly the vocals, were very shallow and thin.

Although I've always liked Disturbed, I hadn't even realized that the lead singer, David Draiman, could even sing, let alone that he had such a gorgeous, rich voice.  Their cover is everything "Sound of Silence" should be:  melancholy, haunting, and powerful.


Here's the original.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 27, 2016)

Without the original how could we come to appreciate the cover? Please don't make me choose.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Apr 27, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Without the original how could we come to appreciate the cover? Please don't make me choose.



Definitely the original, IMO.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 27, 2016)

Waylon Jennings did this song first, but I love how Billy Joe sings it so much.   


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (May 28, 2016)

Ricky Lee Robinson makes this song by David Dundas come alive IMO.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 7, 2016)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Actually, the cover I'm listening to and loving right now is Disturbed, "The Sound of Silence".  I always loved the original, by Simon and Garfunkel, but I always thought it, particularly the vocals, were very shallow and thin.
> 
> Although I've always liked Disturbed, I hadn't even realized that the lead singer, David Draiman, could even sing, let alone that he had such a gorgeous, rich voice.  Their cover is everything "Sound of Silence" should be:  melancholy, haunting, and powerful.
> 
> ...



While I agree with the analysis of the original and cover of this song, I feel that it is skewed partially by the *VIDEO*. While listening to the original I play my own video of the first time I heard the song, Sitting in a movie theater in 1968. The circumstances that lead me to even see the movie. The people I was with. The smell of the popcorn. Beating feet out to buy the album so I could hear the song again.

I appreciate what a song can do for me. The lyrics, intently listening to the soul of the music.  I know this will probably be poo-pooed by some but something was lost with the advent of the music video. I lean to older classic Rock and Country so I have my own videos I play with out having to look at a screen.

The Video of the cover of this tune was very powerful and in its own right was something to behold.

Just the ramblings of a man who is getting older with each passing day...


----------



## Owsi68 (Jun 7, 2016)

My Way by Frank Sinatra
YouTube

A Mi Manera (My Way) By The Gipsy Kings
YouTube

I think I first heard the latter on an episode of Breaking Bad


----------



## Owsi68 (Jun 7, 2016)

This is a combo of 2 originals that were remade into one cover.

Somewhere Over the Rainbow by Judy Garland
YouTube

AND ...

What A Wonderful World.by Louis Armstrong
YouTube

Became this cover version ...

Over the Rainbow/What a Wonderful World by "Iz", Israel Kamakawaiwo'Ole
*YouTube*


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 7, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, the cover I'm listening to and loving right now is Disturbed, "The Sound of Silence".  I always loved the original, by Simon and Garfunkel, but I always thought it, particularly the vocals, were very shallow and thin.
> ...



I actually very rarely watch the video.  Although I gotta admit, it's also incredibly haunting and powerful.

You're not wrong about the impact of memory and associations that go with music.  As it happens, most of my life has been rather dark and melancholy, but the darkest parts of my life have happened to a soundtrack of various Disturbed songs, so there's that.  David Draiman's voice - although not usually in this lyrical form - has brought expression to a lot of those things for me, so it's almost like his cover of "Sound of Silence" is the adult version of what Simon & Garfunkel's version was to me in my adolescence.


----------



## konradv (Aug 17, 2016)

Pearl Jam- You've Got to Hide Your Love Away


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 17, 2016)

Yesterday, I learned that the late beautiful precious was not the first person to sing this song, but in my opinion, no one can "clean house" like him!!! CRANK IT UP!!!   


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. Ricky Nelson was the first person to sing this song and to me, his rendition is way too slow.


----------



## turtledude (Aug 25, 2016)

sort of a cover since the JGB and the Grateful Dead are the versions most people know but Robert Hunter wrote the lyrics.  His version has two additional stanzas that really make  the song more sensible and hauntingly beautiful 






Cerise was brushing her long hair gently down
It was the afternoon of Carnival
As she brushes it gently down

Reuben was strumming his painted mandolin
It was enlaid with a pretty face in jade
Played the Carnival Parade

Cerise was dressing as Pirouette in white
When a fatal vision gripped her tight
Cerise, beware tonight

Reuben, Reuben, tell me truly true
I feel afraid and I don't know why I do
Is there another girl for you

If you could see in my heart
You would know it's true
There is none, Cerise, except for you
Except for you
Reuben swear to it on your very soul
If you lie may you fall down cold

When Reuben played on his painted mandolin
The breeze would stop and listen in
Before going its way again

Masquerade began when nightfall finally woke
Like waves against the bandstand dancers broke
To the painted mandolin

Looking out on the crowd, who is standing there?
Sweet Ruby Claire at Reuben stared
At Reuben stared
She was dressed as Pirouette in red
And her hair hung gently down

The crowd pressed round, Ruby stood as though alone
Reuben's song took on a different tone
And he played it just for her

The song that he played was the Carnival Parade
Each note cut a thread of Cerise's fate
It cut through like a blade

The voice of Cerise from the face of the mandolin
Singing Reuben, Reuben, tell me true
For I have no one but you 
If you could see in my heart
You would know it's true
There is none, Cerise, except for you
Except for you
Reuben swear to it on your very soul
If You lie may you fall down cold.

Ahoy, old ferryman, riverboat of Charon ride
Though alive, take Reuben to the other side
For his sweet Cerise has died

It's a long lonely walk from Hell to the burying ground
Cerise may return but don't you look around
For your glance would cut her down

The truth of love an unsung song must tell
The course of love must follow blind
Reuben looked behind

Reuben walked the streets of New Orleans till dawn
With The Ghost of Cerise in his empty arms
And her hair hung gently down


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2016)

*"You Better Run"*

Original by *The Young Rascals*

Cover by *Pat Benatar
*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2016)

*Respect*

Original by *Otis Redding*

Cover by *Aretha Franklin*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2016)

*Good Lovin'*

Original by *Lemme B. Good*

Covered by *The Olympics* and cracked the Top 100. Then it was covered by *The Young Rascals* and hit #1


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2016)

*Elvira*

Original by *Dallas Frazier*

Cover by the *Oak Ridge Boys*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2016)

*I Want Candy*

Original by *The Strangeloves*

Cover by *Bow Wow Wow*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2016)

*Iko Iko*

Original by *The Dixie Cups*

Cover by *The Belle Stars*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2016)

*Liar Liar*

Original by *The Castaways*

Cover by *Deborah Harry*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2016)

*Hazy Shade Of Winter*

Original by *Simon & Garfunkel*

Cover by *The Bangles*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2016)

*Don't Know Much*

Original by *Barry Mann*

Covered by *Bill Medley* and *Better Midler* individually (titled as "All I Need To Know")
Eventually covered by *Linda Ronstadt & Aaron Neville* (under the original title)


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2016)

*I Knew You When*

Original by *Billy Joe Royal*

Cover by *Linda Ronstadt*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2016)

*Istanbul (Not Constantinople)*

Original by *The Four Lads*

Cover by *They Might Be Giants*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2016)

*He's Gonna Step On You Again / Step On*

Original by *John Kongos* (as "*He's Gonna Step On You Again*")

Cover by *Happy Mondays* (as "*Step On*")


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 26, 2016)

Mr. Stallion you just schooled me on some music (covers) that I had no clue about...   

Thank you sir...


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2016)

*I'm Free*

Original by *The Rolling Stones*

Cover by *Soup Dragons*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2016)

*Higher Ground*

Original by *Stevie Wonder*

Cover by *Red Hot Chili Peppers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2016)

*The Real Thing*

Original by *Russell Morris*

Cover by *Third Eye*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2016)

*Everybody Knows*

Original by *Leonard Cohen*

Cover by *Concrete Blonde*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2016)

*Ring Of Fire / (Love's) Ring Of Fire*

Original by *Anita Carter* (June Carter's sister and Johnny Cash's sister-in-law)

Cover by *Johnny Cash*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2016)

*Kingston Town*

Original by *Lord Creator*

Cover by *UB40*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2016)

*Now That We Found Love / Now That We've Found Love*

Original by *The O'Jays*

Cover by *Third World*

Then covered by *Heavy D & The Boyz featuring Aaron Hall*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2016)

*Heart Full Of Soul*

Original by *The Yardbirds*

Cover by *Chris Isaak*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 26, 2016)

*The Passenger*

Original by *Iggy Pop*

Cover by *Siouxsie and the Banshees*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 27, 2016)

*She Lives (In A Time Of Her Own)*

Original by *13th Floor Elevators*

Cover by *The Judybats*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 27, 2016)

*It's A Fine Day*

Original by *Jane*

Cover by *Opus III*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 27, 2016)

*I Drove All Night*

Okay, so Roy Orbison recorded this first, however Cyndi Lauper's cover was  released as a single first, then Orbison's came afterward as a single. So technically the anti-thesis to this thread, but I'll include it anyway with a release date loophole ;-)

*Cyndi Lauper*

*Roy Orbison*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 27, 2016)

*With A Little Help From My Friends*

Original by *The Beatles*

Cover by *Joe Cocker*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 27, 2016)

*Wild Horses*

Original by *The Rolling Stones*

Cover by *The Sundays*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 27, 2016)

*Perfect Day*

Original by *Lou Reed*

Cover by *Susan Boyle*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 28, 2016)

*Captain Nemo*

Original by *Dive*

Cover by the enchanting *Sarah Brightman*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 28, 2016)

*Please Don't Go*

Original by *KC & the Sunshine Band*

Cover by *KWS*

Controversy ensued as it turns out the KWS did a sound-alike version of a *Double You* cover of the song...


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 28, 2016)

*Crazy Mary*

Similar to "I Drove All Night" at post #221, Pearl Jam's cover came out first, then Victoria William version was released. I like both about equally, depending on my mood, and you'll hear Victoria on the Pearl Jam version...

*Victoria Williams*

*Pearl Jam*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 28, 2016)

*Opelousas (Sweet Relief)*

Let's play another *Victoria Williams* original

Cover by *Maria McKee*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 28, 2016)

*Dead Souls*

Original by *Joy Division*

Cover by *Nine Inch Nails*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 28, 2016)

*As Tears Go By*

Written by *The Rolling Stones* but first recorded by...

*Marianne Faithfull*

Then *The Rolling Stones* recorded their own version

So not a true cover, _per se_. But a good excuse to play both tunes here.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 28, 2016)

I love to hear the late beautiful precious sing this song SO much!!!


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. It was done first by an act named The Manhattans.


----------



## turtledude (Sep 2, 2016)

The original song was done by Bonnie Dobson.  Tim Rose ripped it off and claimed it as his own.  many artists have done versions of this. The most famous is the Grateful Dead's.  IMHO the Allman Brothers version is the best the Garcia's is great

local guys from my hometown have done an awesome cover of the Grateful Dead version for their compilation DAY OF THE DEAD.

Here is the "original" GD version

and then the latest (and one of the best covers of it)



and now Bryce and Aaron's cover


----------



## turtledude (Sep 3, 2016)

The original-love the Ramones-one of the greatest live acts but I like John's version better


----------



## turtledude (Sep 3, 2016)

another Ramones song that was well covered-this time by Metallica


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2016)

Original song . . . 


Cover . . .


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2016)

turtledude said:


> The original song was done by Bonnie Dobson.  Tim Rose ripped it off and claimed it as his own.  many artists have done versions of this. The most famous is the Grateful Dead's.  IMHO the Allman Brothers version is the best the Garcia's is great
> 
> local guys from my hometown have done an awesome cover of the Grateful Dead version for their compilation DAY OF THE DEAD.
> 
> ...


----------



## turtledude (Sep 6, 2016)

I don't know if the cover is better but its very different and interesting. The original is one of the truly great acoustic tunes in rock history by one of the real guitar masters in US rock


the electric version from Widespread Panic


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 7, 2016)

I don't really think the cover is any better, but Annie Lennox has a really beautiful voice.  

Original . . . 


Cover . . .


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 7, 2016)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Ring Of Fire / (Love's) Ring Of Fire*
> 
> Original by *Anita Carter* (June Carter's sister and Johnny Cash's sister-in-law)
> 
> Cover by *Johnny Cash*


----------



## turtledude (Sep 11, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> > *Ring Of Fire / (Love's) Ring Of Fire*
> ...




here is the best cover


----------



## turtledude (Sep 16, 2016)

This is an old English Ballad originally called the "twa sisters"

the modern rendition was popularized by the late great Jerry Garcia who played it frequently with the JGB and some of his side projects-most notably with David Grisman




Here is a wonderful cover of it by young Billy Strings, who is rapidly gaining fame as a top flight country/Fol artist


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 16, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> All Along the Watchtower
> 
> Gallows Pole



this one...


----------



## rdean (Sep 16, 2016)

There's a site called "Cover Top List" where people do covers of other musicians.  Some of them are so very good.  Many, not so good.  And they have ratings.  So I came across a cover of "Ooh Baby Baby".  The lead singer is obviously not as good as Smokey, but the harmonies are so spot on and polished.  After listening to this version and Smokey's, the harmonies on Smokey's seems kind of rough to me.  Anyway, I don't know I like it better, but I really like it.

Ooh Baby Baby - Smokey Robinson (cover by Richard Donato) | Cover Toplist


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 17, 2016)

Both versions are great here, but

original:


cover:


----------



## sparky (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## konradv (Feb 22, 2017)

Postmodern Jukebox- All About That Bass


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2017)

I don't really think the cover is better, but it's good.  It's a pretty song.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Mar 2, 2017)

Comme d'habitude aka My Way originals:

My Way cover:

All Along the Watchtower original:

Cover:


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Mar 2, 2017)

So Long, Farewell original:

Cover:

Runaway original:

Cover:


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Mar 2, 2017)

Mirage original:

Cover:

Hawaii original:

Cover:

For some of these, I like the original about as much as the cover.


----------



## Jroc (Mar 13, 2017)

I heard this on the radio today, I forgot this one. Lauryn Hill did a great job with this.. I really like her version


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 13, 2017)

I love Rock and Roll.

Original: 

Cover (By Joan Jett) :


================================

All along the watchtower:

Original:

Cover:


----------



## miketx (Mar 13, 2017)

These two guys do the best cover of this.


I just liked the harmonics at 41 seconds ^


----------



## konradv (Mar 21, 2017)

Postmodern Jukebox- Anaconda(Vintage Bluegrass Hoedown-Style Nicki Minaj Cover)


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Mar 22, 2017)

This is one that always stirs up controversy amongst aficionados from two music genres:
The original: Sex Pistols Anarchy in the UK; raw, brutal and in your face...

 
The cover: Megadeth Anarchy in the UK; polished, brutal and in your face...


----------



## konradv (Mar 25, 2017)

Robyn Adele Anderson- No Scrubs(1940s-Style TLC Cover ft. Darcy Wright & Sarah Krauss)


----------



## konradv (Mar 25, 2017)

Robyn Adele Anderson- My Humps(1920s-Style Black Eyed Peas Cover ft. Darcy Wright and Vanessa Dunleavy)


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 8, 2017)

*Dancing In Berlin*

Original by *Fahrenheit*

Cover by *Berlin*

Note: Fahrenheit and Berlin are both projects of John Crawford. Berlin would become the more successful of the two bands.


----------



## featherlite (Apr 8, 2017)

I like the cover groups video, but  Imagine Dragons sang the song better.


***I never knew "I Love Rock & Roll" was a cover. The original singer looks like Joan Jett. lol


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Apr 9, 2017)

featherlite said:


> I like the cover groups video, but  Imagine Dragons sang the song better.
> 
> 
> ***I never knew "I Love Rock & Roll" was a cover. The original singer looks like Joan Jett. lol



I LOVE Pentatonix.  Musicality is a huge deal to me, and the vocal abilities necessary for _a cappella_ singing mean that they produce some intricate harmonies that just give me chills.

One of the signs of a really great cover is when people don't even remember that it IS a cover.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 7, 2018)

*Wishful Thinking*...

Original by *Pulp*

Cover by *Golden*


----------



## skye (Jan 7, 2018)

This cover  is great!

early 1960s "Airline" tune! 




*Robbie Williams - ♫ Come Fly With Me ♫*

**


----------



## turtledude (Jan 8, 2018)

this brilliant folk song was covered by dozens of artists including Bobby Darin, The Cashes, Willie Nelson, Robert Plant but this wonderful version by Steve Marriott, Ronnie Lane and Kenny Jones (later of the Who) as Small Faces is maybe the best. Lane's Harmonies backing Marriott (later of Humble Pie) is  thing of beauty


----------



## turtledude (Jan 15, 2018)

another Small Faces masterpiece written by Tim Hardin. Love Tim's voice but Steve Marriott's guitar with Ronnie Lane's backing harmonies is a thing of wonder.

the original



and the Small Faces cover


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 21, 2018)

My newest favorite singer gets this cover started and so it is my newest favorite cover, I love my late beautiful precious Steve Sanders SO much!!!


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------

